# Egr valve on '00 Altima



## murlosad (Sep 15, 2006)

let me start by saying thanks, you guys have unknowingly solved a couple of problems with this car already (i.e., trunk leaking at the tail light).

Now, the current issue is the SES light being on. I had it checked at Autozone and they said it was a problem with the egr valve. I was wondering how difficult this is to replace or to clean. The guy at Autozone said it could either mean that there is carbon in the egr valve or that it is bad and needs to be replaced.

I'm not a professional mechanic by any means, but I do alright and can get help if I need it, and as always am looking for a way out of this without causing a budgetary crisis.

We did just have some engine work done (blown head gasket, and resulting broken camshaft), but I am hesitant to take it back to the same shop because of the length of time that it took to get anything done.

Anyway... any advice you guys can offer would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you know where the egr valve is, go to it and check ALL of the hoses going from it to the transducer - the part that the hoses from the egr valve go to. a big culprit in egr problems is mushy and torn hoses. every altima ive ever looked at had a burnt and mushy vacuum hose somewhere in the egr system. yours might be bad as well.


----------

